# Knitted Double Wedding Ring Afghan



## Pittsburgh Lou

Hello Everyone,
My name is Mary Lou and I'm from Pittsburgh, PA, home of the mighty Steelers. I have two children in their thirties who both decided to get married this year, five months apart!
My Mother made me the tradional double wedding ring quilt many years ago and I would like to knit one. Unfortunately, I have been unable to find a pattern for a knitted one. I have seen them in crochet, but I would prefer to knit one.
I would appreciate any help. Thank You.


----------



## KnitterMama

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kaju

Hi Lu,


----------



## Kaju

Hi Lu,
The knitted double wedding ring was first published in Interweave Knits the 2002 summer edition credited to Sharon O'Brien, It is still available from the interweave site as a down load for $6.00. Hope this helps. It sounds like a lot of work but is beautiful. Good luck and happy knitting. Kaju


----------



## Pittsburgh Lou

Hi Kaju,
Thank you very much. I'll check it out.
Lou


----------



## jaykayone

hi, 
welcome ! my son-in-law is a real steeler's fan !! just made a hat for my grandson in steeler colors.....


----------



## japayne

Well I am a die heart STEELERS fan from Va/SC....I am enjoying this site. I am very new to it and love the posts and being able to comment or get advice about knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Sierra53

HI lou,
I am also from outside of Pittsburgh and a huge steeler fan!
I am looking for a double wedding ring tablecloth made in crochet with thread. I hope you find the pattern you are looking for.


----------



## Teeple

welcome yeah Steeler's we are big fans also.

Mary from NC


----------



## LindaH

If you have not found this yet, here is the link to the quilt pattern on Interweave Knits.. And the link to the eBay auction for the CD of all 4 issues in 2002.

http://www.interweavestore.com/Knitting/Patterns/Double-Wedding-Ring-Quilt.html

The CD link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170465796793

There are only 2 more of the CDs available. They cost $19.99 for the whole year of magazines. I ordered one of these and one from 2009. The seller sent brand new, shrink wrapped product. I was quite pleased.


----------



## Jean Marie

Hi and Welcome.


----------



## Nanamel14

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------

